

Show HN: Notebook.js – render IPython notebooks client-side - jsvine
https://github.com/jsvine/notebookjs

======
jsvine
Demo here:
[https://jsvine.github.io/notebookjs/demo/](https://jsvine.github.io/notebookjs/demo/)

